# 12.2 no screens found AMD Radeon/ATI



## balaji18 (Jul 17, 2021)

Hi,

I have installed FreeBSD 12.2 on a new Asus AMD E402Y laptop for dual boot with Windows 10. I am unable to successfully start the GUI. Reading the X config log, i understand devices are found but not matching with the config provided. I have attached xorg.conf, output of pciconf -lv command and Xorg.0.log here. Looking for help to get this resolved.

--Thanks


----------



## Vull (Jul 17, 2021)

Have you installed drm-kmod and xf86-video-ati ? I have this with 13.0-RELEASE and with no other configuration at all and it works very well. Everything installed from packages, and according to `dmesg -a` I have "CPU: AMD A6-6310 APU with AMD Radeon R4 Graphics"


----------



## balaji18 (Jul 17, 2021)

Thanks Vull. I upgraded to 13 and added kld_list="radeonkms" in /etc/rc.conf and X is working is fine. Even in 12.2 itself i had installed xf86-video-ati(pkg) and drm-kmod from ports as i noticed in an other post that drm-kmod package in 12.2 actually builds for 12.1 and hence used the ports.

This issue can be marked as resolved.

--Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 17, 2021)

balaji18 said:


> i noticed in an other post that drm-kmod package in 12.2 actually builds for 12.1 and hence used the ports.


This was only the first three months when 12.1 was still supported. Once 12.1 was EoL the packages were built for 12.2.


----------



## Vull (Jul 17, 2021)

You're welcome. For some odd and unidentified reason, if I add `kld_list="radeonkms"` in /etc/rc.conf it starts too early, drm starts thrashing, and my system goes haywire, so I just let xorg start it when it loads the radeon video driver.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 17, 2021)

I have FreeBSD 13 and there kld_list="radeonkms" works just fine.


----------



## Vull (Jul 18, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> I have FreeBSD 13 and there kld_list="radeonkms" works just fine.


Thanks. I think it's probably just some quirk peculiar to my particular hardware. I have, according to the BIOS setup:


Product name:
BIOS Version:
CPU:Lenovo G50-45
A2CN45WW(V2.13)
AMD A6-6310 APU with AMD Radeon Graphics


Point being, it may not always be necessary, and in some cases, might even cause problems.

I do have `kld_list="acpi_video"` which makes it possible to adjust the laptop screen brightness using F11 and F12 keys.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jul 25, 2021)

balaji18 said:


> This issue can be marked as resolved.



You can make the mark yourself; the feature near the head of the page. Thanks.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jul 25, 2021)

Vull said:


> … if I add `kld_list="radeonkms"` in /etc/rc.conf it starts too early, drm starts thrashing, and my system goes haywire, …



<https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2021-May/294002.html>



> > … I find `kld_list="drm"` less troublesome than `kld_list="radeonkms"` …



– et cetera. Maybe someone should report a bug.


----------

